# 92'G' Centurion



## ChoppinFatTony (Apr 15, 2019)

Have owned since February of this year, currently at 2150 rnds(9mm NATO FMJ/124gr Gold Dot +P) and has been flawless with the provided Beretta 15rnd mags, 18& 20rnd MecGar mags and issued to me in the Army 15rng mags.

WC 16lbs recoil
WC 14lbs hammer
WC short reach trigger 
Elite ll hammer
WC oversized mag release(relief cut)
Beretta G conversion(strong side only)
VZ palmswell grips
WC mag guide 
Surefire MR11 and X300U-B 
WC square .270 rear sight.
WC trigger return/ xp firing pin/xp extractor 
springs
Beretta sear/trigger bar springs





































Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW! I like it! Looks like it's been pretty much modded out.


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

Nice


----------



## ChoppinFatTony (Apr 15, 2019)

MoMan said:


> WOW! I like it! Looks like it's been pretty much modded out.


Thanks.... I have been doing bit by bit for a few months now to get it here. It is really a smooth running pistol and is my go to everything pistol now.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------

